# Can anyone help? URGENT!!!!!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please can anyone help with this?

Help!! 50 rabbits and 100 guinea pigs need to be in rescue by the weekend!! - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, I don't understand how this could happen, so many of them. Sounds like people are taking them tho. I'm in the north of England so it's a long way x


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

If anyone is comming this way i could take a male bun + couple of piggies but i have no transport.....


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww no 

I don't know where Ty-bo is in Lincs, but I too could take a couple of female Guinea's if someone is coming up this way (past the Boston area).

I'd take some bunnies too, but we don't have any set up for them yet (though it's something planned for next year).


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to Southampton this weekend to visit mum but theres no way I can help. I'm full and have no room to keep any more without them being bonded to the ones I have, which I just can;t afford to do at the moment with commitments to another rabbit. If I did take any they would be stuck in a tiny indoor cage and be harrassed by the other buns with no where quiet I can possibly keep them. I really wish I could help, I'll see what I can do in the way of asking Delia or even seeing if my mum would be willing to have a couple to keep in Southampton.

Edit: Crofty, do you know where abouts in Lymington the place is a post code or something to work out distances. I can possibly take two of the buns and they stay at my mums but would only be temporary. Mum still has a hutch in the garden that I use when I stay there for one of my pairs, its not massive but would do temporarily till they find a long term place. My mums the type of person to say no to an animal before seeing it but if I just turn up with a bun or two she'll never turn them away, I've done this before with just about every pet I've had when living with her.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Awww no
> 
> I don't know where Ty-bo is in Lincs, but I too could take a couple of female Guinea's if someone is coming up this way (past the Boston area).
> 
> I'd take some bunnies too, but we don't have any set up for them yet (though it's something planned for next year).


We arent too far from Boston (Spalding area!)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok its not Lymington its New Milton, im at a wedding this weekend but this woman is 5mins up the road from me and lets just say the conditions these animals are in are awful  i can help on Monday afternoon but think two rescue girls are coming down Sunday to assess the situation. Anyone that can take any of these animals please pm me and i can see if we can coordinate a run with the rescue lot. 

Thanks x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I would help but im miles away :crying: x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've spoken to my mum and she's going on holiday in two weeks so if she did agree to look after one or two it really would be short term and I just don't have the space here to bring them to London. 

Crofty let me know the situation and if need be I can take one possibly two on a very short term basis at my mums. Will have my laptop with me at mums and will be staying there till Monday evening so send me a PM if I'm any help, mum only lives 30 mins max away from the address you gave me so can come at short notice if need be. Will PM you my mobile number so you can send a text or call if I'm not online and needed at short notice.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I can take some if they can get up to me.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou so much everyone you guys are great!!!! Will let you know whats happening as soon as i do, keep checking RU too for updates too as im at a wedding from tonight and its going to be difficult for me to keep up xxx


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello everybody

I have just joined your forum today because I am a member of RU and am trying to coordinate any offers of help to either transport or rehome the rabbits in the situation near Lymington.

FOR ANYONE OFFERING A RESCUE PLACE OR PLACES PLEASE READ (taken from the RU thread)

"It's nice that so many people that are private individuals want to help here so can I make a suggestion?

If you are a private person who would be able to foster for a rescue, then could you possibly approach your nearest rabbit friendly rescue (so many of them don't ever come on here so won't know about this) to tell them what is happening and ask if they would support you if you foster? Unless you are able to take in, care for, neuter and vaccinate at your own expense, sadly I think your offers will be unuseable unless you can find a rescue to support you.

I have contacted a couple of rescues who don't come on here and so far neither think that they can help with rescue places.

If a rescue near to you that rescues rabbits is able to help, maybe you could supply the details of the person who has agreed to help and pass them on when more is known about what will ultimately happen with the rabbits. Please don't post the contact details on here unless they are publically known anyway.

BUT, we will have to wait and see what happens with this in the next couple of days"

and

"So I am thinking, that if anyone can help with A RESCUE PLACE ONLY (if you can foster for a rescue that has agreed to pay/support and rehome the rabbits), or if you are a private individual that is prepared to take on a rabbit/some rabbits (at your own risk and expense), and adopt them or rehome them yourselves please can you e-mail me the following:

Your RU name, your proper name, your address, your phone number and exactly what you can offer.

If this is for a rescue, please give the name and contact details of the rescue offering the support/placement and when the place would be available from.

FOR THOSE OFFERING BUNNY RUNS, SAME THING APPLIES, PLEASE TELL US WHAT YOU CAN OFFER, WHEN AND WHAT AREA YOU ARE PREPARED TO COVER.

As yet, it is not clear if we will be taking any rabbits out of this situation so please keep checking back on here.

PLEASE DO NOT PM ME, ONLY USE [email protected]. You may not recieve an immediate response and may only hear something when we know more about the bigger picture.

The offers of help for guinea pig placements are being coordinated by Anna at Wheek and Squeek Rescue in Southampton so any contact would ideally be made directly with her.

Thank you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The Duchess said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have just joined your forum today because I am a member of RU and am trying to coordinate any offers of help to either transport or rehome the rabbits in the situation near Lymington.
> 
> ...


Have just put this on a new thread for you!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Was at the local RSPCA on Sat and they were virtually empty in the rabbits and didnt have ANY guineas in! I am working all day thru to thurs and cant contact them(I am at work for all of their opening hours!) but heres their contact details if anyone wants to try them. The lady who deals with small animals is Julie(she is lovely and if she is allowed to help, she will!)

R S P C A, Block Fen Animal Centre
Block Fen Drove
Wimblington
MARCH
PE15 0FB
Contact details:
0300 123 0726
[email protected]

Sorry I cant contact them myself, I just work the wrong times!

Oh, and according to Julie, Woodgreen at Godmanchester have very few piggies in aswell. They dont have a huge ammount of space for rabbits, but worth a phone call maybe.

*Heidi*


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you Heidi.

All the rabbits (68 of them) were taken out today and now have places in rescue or in private homes.

Good job all involved and a massive thank you to all who offered support.

Helen


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done to everyone envolved! What a great bunch of people you all are? Now I wonder how many pregnancies and therefore babies there will be?

*Heidi*


----------

